# 9. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon IGB



## Stallion (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander,

jo, wollt mal fragen wer alles mitfährt?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, war letztes jahr schon geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und letztes Jahr waren auch die ganzen deutschen Pros da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frei mich schon wie nix auf die Pastaparty am Vorabend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und natürlich auch aufs Rennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wer noch nix davon gehört hat, hier is der Link:

http://www.rsc-mtb.de/index.htm

Die Strecke ist im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr etwas geändert worden.

Die einzelnen Streckendaten, sind jetzt wie folgt:

Marathon:         95 Kilometer; 2.600 Höhenmeter
                    Kurzstrecke:      48 Kilometer, 1.400 Höhenmeter
                    Mini-Strecke:     32 Kilometer, 1.000 Höhenmeter

Das ganze findet in Sankt Ingbert im Saarland statt.

Strecke ist einfach TOP, auch bei derbstem Regen noch gut fahrbar, wie (fast) alles hier im Saarland


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. Juli 2008)

Yop,

die Strecke ist in diesem Jahr leichter geworden.... und somit wieder für "normale" Hobby-Fahrer zu bewältigen.
Wenn man die ersten 23 Kilometer hinter sich hat, hat man auch das Gröbste schon hinter sich, dann rauscht man eigentlich nur bis ins Ziel.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (23. Juli 2008)

Führt der Marathon eigentlich zu Teilen auf der PUR entlang oder gibt es eine ganz neue Strecke zu erkunden?


----------



## Stallion (23. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weis, sind ein paar Teilstücke der PUR gleich, aber am besten snoopy-bike fragen, der scheint mir vom RSC zu sein


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. Juli 2008)

...eher umgekehrt....die PUR führt in Teilbereichen über die Marathonstrecke..

Jetzt aber Spaß beiseite:
Es sind einige Passagen parallel (wenn auch zum Teil umgekehrt) und nur die im Süden!


----------



## Stallion (23. Juli 2008)

Wird die Vorfahrt für die Ministrecke eigentlich wieder vom Markus angeführt?


----------



## chantre72 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand die Vorfahrt mit GPS aufgezwichnet? Habe leider an den Terminen keine Zeit 
...würde die Strecke aber trotzdem gerne mal vorher abfahren.


----------



## Jobal (25. Juli 2008)

Gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit sich anzumelden als über br-timing?

Vielen Dank u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## puremalt (25. Juli 2008)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> die Strecke ist in diesem Jahr leichter geworden.... und somit wieder für "normale" Hobby-Fahrer zu bewältigen.



Übertreibt's aber nicht mit dem Entschärfen, denn schließlich ist das ein Marathon und sollte daher definitiv nicht Lenkerradio-tauglich sein.


----------



## Stallion (25. Juli 2008)

Einen Vorfahrtstermin gibts ja noch:

Samstag, 09.08.2008     Mini-Strecke      Abfahrt:  13:30 Betzentalstadion Parkplätze

Sonntag, 10.08.2008     Kurzstrecke Abfahrt: 11:00  Betzentalstadion Parkplätze



> Gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit sich anzumelden als über br-timing?



Also es besteht soweit ich weis auch noch die Möglichlkeit sich sich am Rennrag anzumelden.



> Übertreibt's aber nicht mit dem Entschärfen, denn schließlich ist das ein Marathon und sollte daher definitiv nicht Lenkerradio-tauglich sein.



Ich bin nur froh das die Höllenauffahrt rausgenommen wurde, die würd ich mti meinem AM-Fully nich shcaffen


----------



## Jobal (29. Juli 2008)

Merci,

gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (29. Juli 2008)

Soulrider, ich seh grad das ihr vom Toti-Nomi gesponserd werdet? Is ja cool


----------



## delgandi (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dabei  !
werde die Mittelstrecke fahren .


----------



## Jobal (30. Juli 2008)

Stallion schrieb:


> Soulrider, ich seh grad das ihr vom Toti-Nomi gesponserd werdet? Is ja cool



Toti-Nomi der ist ja mal gut... jau wir werden von ihnen unterstützt. Ist ne klasse Sache, guter Laden.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Rfelly (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich vom Start aus zum DB-Trail komme??
Will mich da hinstellen um gute Fotos zu machen!!

Vllt. gehen nach dem Start ja auch einige von euch dort hin, da könnte man sich vllt. am Start treffen und sich gemeinsam auf den Weg machen!

Kenne die Strecke leider gar net, weil ich zum ersten mal hingehe!!

Grüsse


----------



## Stallion (30. Juli 2008)

> Toti-Nomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is echt ein guter Laden, bekomm immer shcön Stammkundenrabatt 



> Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich vom Start aus zum DB-Trail komme??
> Will mich da hinstellen um gute Fotos zu machen!!
> 
> Vllt. gehen nach dem Start ja auch einige von euch dort hin, da könnte man sich vllt. am Start treffen und sich gemeinsam auf den Weg machen!
> ...



Also letztes Jahr war es so, dass es Busverbindungen vom Start zu den wichtigen Punkten der Strecke fährt, ich meine mich erinnern zu können das dies kostenlos war


----------



## Rfelly (30. Juli 2008)

Also letztes Jahr war es so, dass es Busverbindungen vom Start zu den wichtigen Punkten der Strecke fährt, ich meine mich erinnern zu können das dies kostenlos war [/QUOTE]

Ah cool, thanks 

Dann werd ich mal die Augen offen halten nach den Bussen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikenewcomer (30. Juli 2008)

hey worum gehts da überhaupt
ich bin neu im MTbikesport
ich hab kein plan von solchen veranstaltungen


----------



## 007ike (30. Juli 2008)

letztes Jahr war auch DM, ich glaube nicht das es das dieses Jahr nochmal gibt, aber vielleicht äußert sich snoopy noch.


----------



## Stallion (30. Juli 2008)

Nee DM is diesjahr nichmehr dabei 



Um was gehts?
Kommt ganz drauf an. Kommt auf dich an.
Der eine fährt zum Spaß,
der andere will ne gute Zeit haben,
die mit Lizenz müssen eh Gas geben 

Kommt ganz drauf an was du daraus machst/machen willst


----------



## cpt-coma (31. Juli 2008)

Habe mich gerade angemeldet und die 30 Euronen über online Banking überwiesen 
Will mal sehen wo ich leistungsmäßig  stehe 
Pasta Party haut zwar nicht hin (habe Mittags-Arbeit  )
aber man kann nicht alles haben im leben.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## Stallion (31. Juli 2008)

Tut mir leid, die Pasta Party is echt toll 

Ich freu mich jetzt shcon total, auch wenn ich nach meiner Zwangspause eig endlich mal wieder trainieren müsste, aber im mom sind so viele Feste


----------



## Jobal (1. August 2008)

Am besten schmeckt immer noch das Weizen danach


----------



## Blocko (2. August 2008)

Bin dabei!
Hoffe noch auf ein Shirt trotz 01.08.! 
...aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als ob nur wenige sich bis dato angemeldet haben.

Finde es im Übrigen ein schade, dass Wildsau und Bank1Saar Marathon auf das selbe Wochenende dieses Jahr fallen. Wieso ist IGB dieses Jahr so früh?

Bike on!
El Locko


----------



## Stallion (2. August 2008)

IGB is so früh wegen den Bundesligatermin und so.

Ich finds auch sehr schade, und ja es sind bis jetz echt seeeeeehhhr wenig angemeldet


----------



## cpt-coma (2. August 2008)

Jo konnte Schicht tauschen .
Bin bei der Pasta Party dann wohl dabei.
Kann man zur Party auch eine Begleitung mit bringen???
würde nämlich gerne mit meiner Perle  dort hin.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## rich.tisch (2. August 2008)

Ich glaub die Starterliste wird nicht all zu oft aktualisiert, kann das sein? Sind doch bestimmt schon mehr Leute angemeldet als 17 Männer.. 
Habe mich selbst nämlich auch schon angemeldet, bin allerdings auf der Starterliste immer noch nicht drauf (und das Startgeld wurd definitiv auch schon überwiesen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. August 2008)

zur Party kann jeder kommen!


----------



## Blocko (3. August 2008)

rich.tisch schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Starterliste wird nicht all zu oft aktualisiert, kann das sein? Sind doch bestimmt schon mehr Leute angemeldet als 17 Männer..
> Habe mich selbst nämlich auch schon angemeldet, bin allerdings auf der Starterliste immer noch nicht drauf (und das Startgeld wurd definitiv auch schon überwiesen).



Ich glaube auch, dass die Liste bei br-timing (http://www.br-timing.de/html/starter_ergebnislisten.html) noch vom 01.01.2008 ist.


----------



## Stallion (3. August 2008)

Also eigentlich müsste ich in der Teilnehmerliste auch schon lange drinstehen aber naja, sind wohl nich die schnellsten 

Da fand ich Datasport besser =)


----------



## Peter Lang (4. August 2008)

Hat bei mir ca. 4 Wochen gedauert, vom Überweisen der Startgebühr bis zum Erscheinen auf der Liste. Scheint bei denen normal zu sein.


----------



## Stallion (4. August 2008)

Is ja mal interessant, ganz plötzlich sind schon ganz viele angemeldet.

Nur in meiner Altersklasse auf der 30er Strecke noch niemand


----------



## puremalt (4. August 2008)

Stallion schrieb:


> Nur in meiner Altersklasse auf der 30er Strecke noch niemand



Wer, der halbwegs unversehrt ist, will schon was fahren, was sich "Mini-Strecke" nennt


----------



## Stallion (4. August 2008)

Das stimmt auch wieder 

Aber durch meine 4-wöchige Zwangspause will ich mir nich mehr zumuten


----------



## 007ike (4. August 2008)

Ich fahr die Halbdistanz mit, bin auch schon angemeldet und gezahlt hab ich auch schon!
Rennen kann kommen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. August 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> letztes Jahr war auch DM, ich glaube nicht das es das dieses Jahr nochmal gibt, aber vielleicht äußert sich snoopy noch.




Yop, das tut er, der hat nun mal nicht so viel Zeit ständig in irgendwelchen Foren rumzuhängen, sind nur noch knapp drei Wochen...

Busse gibt es in diesem Jahr nicht, zumindest was den Shuttle-Service betrifft - war nicht meine Idee, die Stadt wollte sparen...

Am besten fährt man vom Start im Betzental in Richtung Autobahnanschlusstelle WEST!!!, dann über Oberwürzbach in Richtung NIederwürzbach und dann an der Einmündung außerhalb der Ortschaften nach links Richtung Hassel. ACHTUNG die Straße nach Hassel / St.Ingbert ist an diesem Tag voll gesperrt, die Zufahrt zu einem Parkplatz in der Nähe des DB-Trails ist aber frei! Ab Parkplatz ist der Weg für Zuschauer ausgeschildert - sind nur 150 Meter zu laufen!
Gruß Snoopy

P.S.: Ich muss unbedingt mein Signum ändern...mir ist alles andere als langweilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (4. August 2008)

Keine Busse?? Das is aber nich toll, naja Die Stadt muss eben sparen...


----------



## Stallion (6. August 2008)

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage:

Und zwar sind auf der HP für den Marathon ja einmal die neuen Streckenangaben und einmal die neuen Höhenprofile.
Bei der Ministrecke steht es wären 32km und 1000hm aber im Höhenprofil sind nur ca. 28km gezeichnet.

Wie lang is die denn jetz wirklich???


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. August 2008)

Hallo,
in der überarbeiteten Ausschreibung steht auch die korrekte Angabe von ca. 28 Kilometern und 850 Höhenmetern!

VG


----------



## Stallion (6. August 2008)

Alles klar,
danke für die Info.

Dann wurde aber mächtig entschärft 

Wie siehts mit Uhu-Brunnen aus? Is der statt der Höllenauffahrt drin?


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. August 2008)

Stallion schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> danke für die Info.
> 
> Dann wurde aber mächtig entschärft
> ...



Yop, ganz genau!
Wem's zu lasch ist kann ja die 48er unter die Reifen nehmen....


----------



## Stallion (7. August 2008)

Die 48er is mir nach meiner Verletzung zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

hi 
also ich bin auf jedenfall dabei 
die strecke sollte man sich nich entgehen lassen ;-)
fahre die kurzstrecke 
lg daViD


----------



## cpt-coma (8. August 2008)

Hallo Leute wo ist eigentlich das Betzentalstadion Adresse währe nicht schlecht da ich am sonntag mit fahren will um die strecke kennen zu lernen.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## aloha (8. August 2008)

@ cpt-coma
das Betzentalstadion ist hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...265564,7.116823&spn=0.016607,0.03283&t=h&z=15

du musst auf die Südstraße und von dort ab geht es irgenwann unter der Autobahn durch und voila das bist du...


----------



## cpt-coma (11. August 2008)

Hallo 
Da Ich gestern leider familiär verhindert war (mein jüngster hatte sich die ganze Nacht wieder alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen) und ich vor dem Start des Marathons doch gerne die strecke kennen würde , suche ich auf diesem Wege einen Mitfahrer von gestern der mit mir diese Woche die strecke abfahren möchte.
Zeitlich würde es bei mir von morgen bis Samstag eigentlich egal wann gehen da ich bis Samstag noch Urlaub habe.
Währe echt super wenn sich jemand finden könnte.
P.S. Ist die strecke eigentlich schon ausgeschildert???
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2008)

ich würde auch mitfahren wenns geht 
lg DaViD


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. August 2008)

ich war gestern dabei, kann dir die strecke gerne zeigen.

Morgen geht bei mir net, aber ab mittwoch hätte ich jeden tag zeit.

gruß tilo


----------



## cpt-coma (11. August 2008)

Hallo Tilo
Jo Mttwoch iss super sag  noch ne uhrzeit ,wie gseagt bei mir iss es wurst .
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. August 2008)

Hi Dirk,

wäre dir 10 uhr recht??

gruß Tilo


----------



## cpt-coma (11. August 2008)

jo Mttwoch um 10Uhr am Betzentalstadion.
Ist ok.
Bis dann 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stallion (11. August 2008)

Is echt ne schöne Strecke, auch geändert noch TOP  aber dieser Uhu-Brunnen, ein Akt der Verzweiflung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (12. August 2008)

Jetz gibts auch die GPS-Daten 



> *GPS - Daten der Strecke jetzt verfügbar*
> 
> Für alle, die bei den offiziellen Vorfahrtterminen nicht anwesend sein konnten, bieten wir ab sofort die GPS-daten der Mini-Marathonstrecke (28 KM-Strecke) und der Marathon-Kurzstrecke (48 KM-Strecke) zum Download an.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. August 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Halbdistanz mit, bin auch schon angemeldet und gezahlt hab ich auch schon!
> Rennen kann kommen!



so so...

joe


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (21. August 2008)

...


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (21. August 2008)

Nach erfolgreichem login (siehe oben) poste ich dann mal:

Bin jetzt endlich auch mal dabei und knöpfe mir die 48km vor.
Nachdem was man so hört soll die Strecke schön pikant sein  
hoffe da wurde nicht zu viel entschärft.


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (21. August 2008)

Da es mit den GPS Daten bei mir nicht funzt, frage ich mal in die Runde:

der wievielte Km ist:
- der DB Trail,
- der Uhubrunnen?

und wie komm ich per Auto/zu Fuß an den Uhubrunnen?


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2008)

hi 
hätte jmd lust nächste woche oder vll am samstag mal die strecke abzufahren?
lg DaViD


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. August 2008)

hi bueschi

Dirk und ich wollten am sonntag um 10 uhr starten kannst gern mitfahren.

gruß tilo


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2008)

am sonntag geht leider nicht -.- 
da is ctf theley ;-) 
anderer termin?


----------



## Blauer Vogel (22. August 2008)

beRgAMONt 182 schrieb:


> Da es mit den GPS Daten bei mir nicht funzt, frage ich mal in die Runde:
> 
> der wievielte Km ist:
> - der DB Trail,
> ...


Der DB-Trail ist vom Start weg ca. 18 km. Der Uhubrunnen ca. 3 km weiter.

Der Uhubrunnen liegt mitten im Wald, ca. 2 km von Parkplätzen entfernt. Ich würde da am ehesten von dem Zuschauerpunkt am Tunnel am DB-Trail den breiten Weg bergauf entlang der Bahnlinie zum Triebscheider Hof gehen. Rechts am Hof vorbei, dann nach 100 oder 200 m links runter in das Tal gehen. Im Tal nach links bis zu einem kleinen Weiher (Sägeweiher). Dort auf die andere Seite des Weihers wechseln, also auf der rechten Seite des Weihers am Weiher entlang leicht bergauf gehen bis man auf einen Weg trifft der mit einem schwarzen Uhukopf markiert ist. Dann dort steil bergauf.

Einfacher zu finden wäre es vom Parkplatz am Annahof am Niederwürzbacher Weiher indem man den breiten Weg am Weiher entlang in den Wald geht, später rechts an dem Sägeweiher vorbei bis man auf den Weg trifft, der mit einem schwarzen Uhukopf markiert ist wo man dann auch merkt, dass dort die Strecke markiert ist. Auch ca. 2 km zu laufen. Allerdings hat das den Nachteil, dass man dann das Auto in Niederwürzbach stehen hat und der DB-Trail in Hassel ist, falls man da auch noch hin will. Die Fahrer kommen also zuerst zum DB-Trail und dann zum Uhubrunnen, so dass man sie erst auf der 2. Runde am DB-Trail sehen könnte. Die meisten fahren wahrscheinlich die Mittelstrecke, kommen dann gar nicht mehr vorbei. Alternativ könnte man natürlich vom DB-Trail aus an der Strecke entlanglaufen, dann käme man auf jeden Fall an den Uhubrunnen. Ich glaube, dann stört man aber die Fahrer auf dem schmalen Trail oben und ist selbst genervt, weil man sich dauernd umschauen muß und im Gras laufen muß.

Ich muß sagen, den Uhubrunnen finde ich nicht so interessant zum Zuschauen, ist höchstens gut falls man da jemanden bestimmtes anfeuern will. Ist nur ein steiler breiter Schotterweg, den die ersten ziemlich schnell hochfahren dürften. Zum Zuschauen ist der DB-Trail sehr schön, ist auch immer gute Stimmung dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. August 2008)

Wenn sonst jemand Lust hat sich am Sonntag anzuschließen nur zu um so mehr leute um so besser.

Um 10 uhr wollten wir starten.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## KTM Driver (22. August 2008)

hallo ich hät intresse am sonntag mitzufahren, da ich die strecke selbst noch nicht kenne.
ich komm von idar-oberstein, es wär sehr net wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wo ihr euch trefft, dann wär ich auch pünktlich da, den man lässt sich ja keine ausfahrt mit gleichgesinnten entgehen^^.

mfg. dominic


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. August 2008)

Hi 

also wir starten im Betzenthal Stadion in St.ingbert.
Ist ganz einfach zu finden.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...0.020835,0.038624&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15&iwloc=addr


----------



## Blocko (23. August 2008)

Hi!

Hab' gerade Eure Spuren gesehen.  Die Strecke ist aktuell recht sandig und gleichzeitig vom Regen etwas ausgewaschener. Ich hoffe, dass es die Woche nun trocken bleibt. So würde das Trailsurfen in meinen Augen noch mehr rocken. 

So long...


----------



## KTM Driver (23. August 2008)

hi
ich kann doch nicht mitfahren, da ich noch schüler bin, bin ich noch auf das elterliche taxi angewiesen, und denen is das zu weit für einfach so und doch kein marathon und der teure sprit.

sorry vielleicht ein andermal


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2008)

KTM Driver schrieb:


> hi
> ich kann doch nicht mitfahren, da ich noch schüler bin, bin ich noch auf das elterliche taxi angewiesen, und denen is das zu weit für einfach so und doch kein marathon und der teure sprit.
> 
> sorry vielleicht ein andermal



dann stehen deine eltern  aber nicht grade hinter dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (24. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> dann stehen deine eltern  aber nicht grade hinter dir




ERST SELBST MAL KINDER HABEN DIE MAN STÄNDIG RUM FAHREN MUSS!

Dass er jetzt nicht nach IGB gefahren wird wo es doch dort wo er Wohnt
genug geile strecken gibt finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, und die
Spritkosten und der Umweltschutz sind Argumente denen auch er sich nicht 
verschließen kann!! Zug fahren !?
Solange Sie ihn zum Rennen fahren und (dann 3-5 Stunden für sie mit Sicherheit gelangweilt) in der Gegend rum stehen finde ich das sehr in Ordnung!


Immer locker blieben ja die Eltern sind kein Taxi!

ciao
scotty


----------



## KTM Driver (24. August 2008)

hi lasst doch die zankerei,  ich konnte es verstehen und sehe auch die argumentationsweise meiner eltern ein, da sie mich bisher zu jedem rennen, rr oder mtb gefahren haben. so bin ich heute ne schöne runde über den erbesjkopf gefahren , da der ja vor meiner haustür is und hab noch was für die schule getan.

also und jetz noch mal ot.


----------



## Stallion (24. August 2008)

Endlich 
Mein Name steht jetzt auch auf der offiziellen Teilnehmerliste *freu* 

Hat zwar ca. 4 Wochen gedauert aber ok, ich hoffe nur das ich noch so ein Shirt bekomme, weil angmeldet hab ich mich früh genug...


----------



## cpt-coma (24. August 2008)

Jo bin auch endlich dauf.


----------



## Sunray (25. August 2008)

Hallo
Gibt es irgendwo Angaben wo sich die Verpflegungsstellen genau auf der Strecke (Langdistanz) befinden ? Ich habe nichts auf der offiziellen HP gefunden.
Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## snoopy-bike (26. August 2008)

Sunray schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibt es irgendwo Angaben wo sich die Verpflegungsstellen genau auf der Strecke (Langdistanz) befinden ? Ich habe nichts auf der offiziellen HP gefunden.
> Danke für die Auskunft.



Bei Kilometer:
16; 30; 42; 49; 63; 77; 89; 94


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2008)

wird eig wie letztes jahr nochmal eine flasche zugereicht?


----------



## Sunray (27. August 2008)

@ snoopy-bike: Danke für die Auskunft !


----------



## Peter Lang (28. August 2008)

Auf unsere "Freunde" in Hassel ist doch Verlass.Bin heute mit einem Bekannten die Strecke abgefahren und im Sausteigtrail(glaube jedenfalls daß der so heißt) waren liebevoll kleine und größere Äste auf der Strecke verteilt.


----------



## PirateSB (31. August 2008)

also ich muss sagen, der igb-marathon war heute mal wieder echt der hammer! geile strecke & top-boden, das wetter war auch super - was will man mehr
war gegen schluss geradezu über das rausnehmen der höllenauffahrt zutiefst entzückt die hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt, nö - hab die echt nullstens vermißt! vom spaßfaktor übrigens der beste für mich bis jetzt - glückwunsch an die veranstalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (31. August 2008)

stimmt, war wirklich super. Die Höllenauffahrt hab ich auch nicht vermisst.


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2008)

die strecke war einfach genial  
heut hat fast alles gestimmt außer das mein schaltwerk auf dem letzten km niccht mehr mitgamacht hat -.-
tortzdem 2 platz


----------



## 007ike (31. August 2008)

das war für mich heute vom Spaßfactor her mein schönster Marathon ! WOW! Die Strecke jetzt bitte so lassen! So etwas geniales hab ich noch niergens unter die Stollen bekommen! The holly Trail!!! Vielen Dank an die Veranstalter nach St.Ingbert!


----------



## SKayser (31. August 2008)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch an alle Teilnehmer...

Ein paar von euch habe ich am Eichertsfelsen erwischt  Wer Lust hat, kann sich die Bilder unter 

http://picasaweb.google.de/SKayser74/Bank1SaarMarathon2008

anschauen.

Ach ja - bin Hobbyfotograf - wenn die Bilder verschwommen sind, seid ihr zu schnell gewesen  

Wer ein Bild im Originalformat haben will --> PN an mich - ich schick' sie dann zu...


----------



## crazyeddie (31. August 2008)

ich fass mich kurz, bin ziemlich platt: es war schön, die helfer an den verpflegungsstationen haben sich extrem bemüht dass man nicht anhalten muss, respekt! die ausschilderung war perfekt bis auf eine kleinigkeit, im präsidententrail sind ein paar leute in der ersten runde schon so abgebogen wie für die zweite runde vorgesehen, weil nach rechts nicht abgesperrt war. hab noch gerufen, keine ahnung ob sie auf den rechten weg zurückgekommen sind. btw. waren bei den streckenpostinchen einige naja ich sag mal motivierend


----------



## Stallion (31. August 2008)

Also ich will ehrlich sein: für mich is es echt sch**** gelaufen...
Mi-Fr zu Hause im Bett mit ner Erkältung und dann heute dieser verdammt geile Marathon...das war wohl doch etwas zu viel...hab mich shcon am Start incht fit gefühlt...ich dachte shcon ans aufgeben, bis dann die 3 Jungs vom Team Albgold an mir vorbeigerauscht sind..das hat mich motivirt^^ (wo kämen wir auch wenn wenn man aufgeben würde )...ab Uhubrunnen gabs bei mir nur noch Krämpfe...4 Stück an der Zahl...da ging (fast) nix mehr...ich bin dann i-wie noch ins Ziel gekommen und war froh das ichs endlich hinter mir htte


----------



## Laktatbolzen (31. August 2008)

ich fand es heute mal wieder super hat echt alles gepasst.
konnte mich auch zum vorjahr verbessern ich bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Blocko (31. August 2008)

Jooooo, war wieder mal fett dieses Jahr und selbstverständlich vermisse ich die Höllenauffahrt auch nicht. Schöne Trails, schönes Wetter, schönes Shirt,...


----------



## Stallion (1. September 2008)

Ihr könnt ja mal bei sol.de shcauen, die haben auch fotos gemacht.
Hab mich auf 2 Fotos wiedererkannt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

und st ingbert soll an reperaturen teuer sein  
gabel schaltwerk und kette hin :-(


----------



## Stallion (1. September 2008)

oha^^ das is schlecht 
Uns hat einer angesprochen dem is nach ein paar km (er is die 50er gefahren) die kette an dem kleinen abhang vor der zeltdurchfahrt gerissen.
wir ihn zu Best-Bike-Party geschickt und dann? keiner da xD alle von denen waren auf der Strecke..der kerl tat mir echt leid..


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

oh das is natrülich blöd 
weiß einer wo man noch bilder her bekommt?


----------



## Stallion (1. September 2008)

> Ein paar von euch habe ich am Eichertsfelsen erwischt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ihr könnt ja mal bei sol.de shcauen, die haben auch fotos gemacht.



sonst hab ich bis jetz noch keine gefunden


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

danke aber hab ich beide shcon nachgesehen immer nur die siegehrung


----------



## Stallion (1. September 2008)

bei so.de gibts 3 alben zum marathon, da sind die mehrheit nicht von der siegerehrung oder bin ich doof?^^ ok das kann auch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

nein du bist nicht doof xD 
aber ich bin auf keinem drauf  außer halt der ehrung^^


----------



## Stallion (1. September 2008)

Asso ok^^ naja, ich hatte glück, bin auf zwei drauf, aber da waren soviel fotografen, da muss es noch mehr geben


----------



## Dr.Slown (1. September 2008)

@all,
ja wirklich super gestern!!!!
bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei, wenn es heißt "anniversary"

zu den bildern, da waren doch haufenweise fotografen an der strecke...wo seid ihr mit euren bildern???

danke nochmals an alle!!!!

gruß
Doc


----------



## cpt-coma (1. September 2008)

@Stallion 
Der typ mit der Kette war ich.Die ganze sache war sehr ärgerlich.
Habe 2 Monate auf den marahton hin trainiert,echt alles gegeben und bei der ersten Zelteinfahrt reißt mir die kette ,ich dann raus geschoben und jeden an gehauen ob er mir helfen könne,bis es dann hieß ich solle runter zu dem LKW und dann war keiner da.Man ich hatte das Wasser in den Augenstehen 
Dann kam ein älterer Herr in einem Roten Trikot der hatte einen Kettennieter,wir drückten dan den Nietstift aus dem letzten glied und versuchten sie wieder zusammen zu bekommen leider ohne erfolg,worauf der typ los stürmte seinen Autoschlüssel holen ging zu seinem Auto raste und nach ca.10min mit einem andern Kettennieter einem neuen nietstift und einem seitenschneider kam und mir die kette reparierte .Nach ca.35-40min war ich dann wieder im rennen.
Mit einer Scheiß wut im Bauch habe ich trozdem noch alles gegeben und machte den 234 Platz mit einer Zeit von 3h21min.
Na ja mich hatt eigentlich nur enttäucht das ich alles was ich mir vorgenommen habe und wofür ich mich 2 monate abgerackert habe den bach runter ging wegen einer sache für die ich nichts konnte ,ich sage euch das war ein scheiß gefühl als das rad von der strecke ghobenhabe.


----------



## Peter Lang (1. September 2008)

das ist ja echt Sche§§e gelaufen.
Es wird dich vielleicht erheitern, ich hab ohne Deffekt 3h24min gebraucht.


----------



## ImaXe (1. September 2008)

Das kann doch nicht war sein, dass das alle Fotoalben waren. die ihr freundlicherweise verlinkt habt.
Ich wurde mindenstens 10xmal geknippst.

Wo sind all die Bilder hin...
Wo sind sie nur geblieben?


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. September 2008)

hi ihr,

bin ich nu auch mal da.. also, ab mittwoch werden weitere bilder auf der in media site zu sehen sein.

greetz, ransom andy


----------



## Stallion (2. September 2008)

@cpt-coma
man hat dir die enttäuschung angesehen und glaub mir wir konnten alle mitfühlen   Jo, mein Kollege vom RSC hat dich dann ja runter zum LKW geschikt.
Aber wenigstens konnteste noch fertig fahren, auch wenn man enttäuscht is das es ein techn. Defekt is der einem das Rennen versaut is man doch ein klein wenig glücklich das man doch noch ins Ziel konnte 

Ich muss sagen das is der einzige Punkt der mich echt am Event gestört hat: Sogar in der Ausschriebeung stad drin das es techn. Unterstützung für Reperaturen gibt und dann!?!?! is keiner da!?!?! das kanns ja auch nich sein...

Jo also ich bin auch öfters geknipst worden als 2 mal 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich mich noch ein paar mal wieder find 

EDIT:
@ ransom andy: ähm wie is denn die hp von in media? ich find die nicht °.°


----------



## Peter Lang (4. September 2008)

schaut mal unter www.wssi.de
dort sind auch jede Menge Bilder zu finden


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2008)

@stallion: die site nennt sich www.inmediashop.de

hab gestern mal draufgeschaut.. naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (4. September 2008)

Danke Peter für den Tipp  Sind echt gute Fotos, auch wenn ich leider nicht dabei bin bzw mich nicht find 

Aber ähm...die inmedia Fotos..naja...qualitativ.."sehr" hochwertig...ich glaub wenn man EIN Foto für 6 (!!!) Euro bestellt is die Quali besser, aber ich werds nicht ausprobieren


----------



## crazyeddie (4. September 2008)

hat jemand außer den bildern hier (letzter post) noch andere, vorzugsweise nichtkommerzielle galerien gefunden?


----------



## Peter Lang (4. September 2008)

hallo Stallion
ich hab mehr Glück und bin auf einigen drauf,hab extra wegen der ganzen Fotografen das Tempo gedrosselt
wenn du eine schwarz verpackte Wampe auf einem roten Principia siehst,dann hast du mich gefunden


----------



## Stallion (4. September 2008)

Bist du der, der verdammt oft geknipst wurde? ich hab mich hscon gewundert warum du so oft drauf bist^^


----------



## Peter Lang (4. September 2008)

sagen wir mal so, der Fotograf vom Eichertsfels kennt mich


----------



## Stallion (4. September 2008)

Das dachte ich mir shcon


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2008)

also ich hab das pech nirgentwo drauf zu sien


----------



## Stallion (4. September 2008)

du warst zu schnell


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2008)

hab ich mir  schon gedacht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (4. September 2008)

fahr halt das nächste mal mit mir, dann hast du keinen Streß mit dem Podium und du bist auf ein paar Bildern


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2008)

bis auf die sol.de bilder gibz keine auf denen ich zu sehen wäre. schade eigentlich.

von meinem allerersten event dieser art hätt ich mir schon ein paar erwünscht. aber ich glaube, die knipsers waren auf die topfahrer fixiert.

und 6 eus für die inmedia-bilder find ich (ehrlich gesagt) etwas sehr happig!!! da würd ich nicht zugreifen, selbst wenn ich mich vorher doch einwandfrei identifizieren kann! selbst der griff zur cd kann ein griff ins klo sein. versuch ich erst garnit.


----------



## Stallion (4. September 2008)

Du bekommst das Foto von inmedia per E-Mail zugeschickt


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2008)

das weiss ich. finds aber trotzdem etwas "überteuert"


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. September 2008)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> @stallion: die site nennt sich www.inmediashop.de
> 
> hab gestern mal draufgeschaut.. naja.



Komische Seite - viel zu kleine Thumbnails. Trotzdem hab ich ein Bild
von mir gefunden, das vielleicht was taugt. Aber 15KB reichen wohl
nicht, um das zu beurteilen. 
Für ein richtig gutes Bild in Originalauflösung hab ich wohl schon
mal 6 bezalt aber hier kauft man ja die Katze im Sack.
Wo seht Ihr überhaupt die Preise oder den Warenkorb?

Grüße


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. September 2008)

du musst dir die nummer notieren und eine email schicken, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (5. September 2008)

guggsdu hier:



> Dein persönliches Digital-Foto (hochauflösend) vom 9.
> Bank1Saar Mountainbike Marathon 2008 in St. Ingbert.
> 
> Und so geht's:
> ...


----------



## Stallion (5. September 2008)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> das weiss ich. finds aber trotzdem etwas "überteuert"



Ich ja auch und zwar gerade weil mans nur per Mail bekommt, wenn man nen Abzug will muss man das auch noch bezahlen...


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2008)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> fahr halt das nächste mal mit mir, dann hast du keinen Streß mit dem Podium und du bist auf ein paar Bildern



ich überlegs mir noch


----------



## kastel67 (5. September 2008)

Moin,

das mit dem Shop meint inmedia nicht wirklich ernst, oder? Was soll das sein? Primitiver geht es wohl kaum. Tausende von Fotos durchsuchen in der Hoffnung das man eines finden und die Vorschau ist so schlecht, dass man die Katze im Sack kauft.

Gruß k67


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2008)

http://www.wochenspiegel-saarland.de/index.php?id=574&doc=79490&ar=###GP_AR###


und noch eins...


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das mit dem Shop meint inmedia nicht wirklich ernst, oder? Was soll das sein? Primitiver geht es wohl kaum. Tausende von Fotos durchsuchen in der Hoffnung das man eines finden und die Vorschau ist so schlecht, dass man die Katze im Sack kauft.
> 
> Gruß k67



tja, in zeiten in denen viele online communities wirklich scheene fotos hinkriegen und gratis zum download anbieten bestimmt ne seeeeehr geile sache .

so bilder (wie bei inmedia) mach ich dann die woche mal. ich fahr, meine freundin knipsert.. sind ja nitmal goile actionbilder......

naja, versuchen können ses ja.


----------



## Stallion (7. September 2008)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> http://www.wochenspiegel-saarland.de/index.php?id=574&doc=79490&ar=###GP_AR###
> 
> 
> und noch eins...




Juhu hab mich noch zweimal gefunden 
Is zwar auch wieder an der Alfredfalle aber aus ner anderen Perspektive


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. September 2008)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> tja, in zeiten in denen viele online communities wirklich scheene fotos hinkriegen und gratis zum download anbieten bestimmt ne seeeeehr geile sache .
> 
> so bilder (wie bei inmedia) mach ich dann die woche mal. ich fahr, meine freundin knipsert.. sind ja nitmal goile actionbilder......
> 
> naja, versuchen können ses ja.



Hi Mädels, 
diese Jahr hatte ich weder Zeit noch Lust mich an die Strecke zu stellen. Samstags, am 30.9. war ich beim Wildsau Marathon, die hatten dieses Jahr Sportograf.com als Fotoservice. Super Bilder, faire Preise und einen ordentlichen Shop. 

Sonntags musste ich mich zu Hause erholen. So gibt es diese Jahr, von uns mal keine Bilder, vom 9. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon. 

Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr das Startgeld leisten kann,  fahre ich wieder mal mit und mach dann noch ein paar Bilder unterwegs. 

Wenn es Euch tröstet, wir haben noch einige Bilder aus 2007.

Wer Bilder von 2008 hat, kann mir diese gerne senden. Ich werden die dann auf der Seite in ein Album packen und Hochladen.


----------



## Stallion (7. September 2008)

Ich will ja nicht meckern aber das sind über 600 Pics und ich bin auf keinem drauf


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2008)

dann musst du dir einen fotografen mitbringen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (7. September 2008)

Das is ne gute Idee^^
An jede Abfahrt nen Fototgraf nur für mich xD


----------



## Stallion (8. September 2008)

Auf der HP vom Marathon sind auch noch en paar Fotos drauf.



> Insgesamt wurden beim Marathon annähernd 4.000 Bilder geschossen, bis diese komplett gesichtet wurden, wird noch etwas Zeit vergehen.
> Wir können unmöglich alle Bilder auf die Homepage stellen und werden nach Sichtung, die besten in die Gallerie 2008 aufnehmen.
> Hier vorab ein paar Impressionen:
> [...]
> ...


Edit: Und nocheinmal an der Alfredfalle xD Der 3. Fotograf der mich dort erwischt hat, aber die Fotos sind echt klasse


----------



## schuchart (10. September 2008)

Hallo,
komme noch mal auf die Strecke zurück. Insgesamt finde ich die Anpassungen dieses Jahr ok! Schade finde ich jedoch, dass der ehemalige, schöne  Abschnitt zwischen Leichweihertal (1. Verpflegungsstelle) und Wildpark Hassel nicht mehr befahren wird. Mein Vorschlag, vor der diesjährigen Verpflegungsstelle nähe Waschhaus links, nach 50 m rechts hoch und zurück auf die alte Strecke (siehe Anhang, pink eingetragen). Vorteile: die Verpflegungsstelle nahe der Häuser könnte beibehalten werden, die Straße Oberwürzbach - Rittersmühle müsste nicht abgesichert werden, die Straße Hassel - Niederwürzbach wäre an nur einer Stelle abzusichern (Wildpark), die Strecke wäre nicht sehr viel länger (~ 4 km) und auch nicht viele Höhenmeter (~ 80 m) mehr.
Möglich wäre auch, da sich alte und neue Strecke am Haus Waldeck treffen, jeweils eine alte Teilstrecke zu fahren.


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (12. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!
Hier mal ein Link von einen Befreundeten Fotograf 
http://www.touchofmidas.de/Web-Site/MTB-Marathon.html

Ihr könnt auch an Ihn Mailen hat noch mehr bilder und sucht diese anhand von Startnummer gerne Raus.

Falls jemand eins von Startnummer 2028 gefunden hat bitte bescheid mailen


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. September 2008)

schuchart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> komme noch mal auf die Strecke zurück. Insgesamt finde ich die Anpassungen dieses Jahr ok! Schade finde ich jedoch, dass der ehemalige, schöne  Abschnitt zwischen Leichweihertal (1. Verpflegungsstelle) und Wildpark Hassel nicht mehr befahren wird. Mein Vorschlag, vor der diesjährigen Verpflegungsstelle nähe Waschhaus links, nach 50 m rechts hoch und zurück auf die alte Strecke (siehe Anhang, pink eingetragen). Vorteile: die Verpflegungsstelle nahe der Häuser könnte beibehalten werden, die Straße Oberwürzbach - Rittersmühle müsste nicht abgesichert werden, die Straße Hassel - Niederwürzbach wäre an nur einer Stelle abzusichern (Wildpark), die Strecke wäre nicht sehr viel länger (~ 4 km) und auch nicht viele Höhenmeter (~ 80 m) mehr.
> Möglich wäre auch, da sich alte und neue Strecke am Haus Waldeck treffen, jeweils eine alte Teilstrecke zu fahren.




Hallo,

Du kannst uns vertrauen, wir kennen die Wege in und um IGB !

Das Problem: das ist alles Privatwald!
Die Lösung: Außenrum oder gar nicht!

Gruß


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein kleiner Querschnitt der Bilder sind nun in der Galerie 2008 online!

Guckst DU:

www.bank1saar-mtb.de

VG


----------



## Stallion (29. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn davon wenn man nächstes Jahr die Strecke so abändert das man den DB-Trail hochfährt? 
Habs heute mal mit nem Freund probiert, das funzt schon iwie


----------



## Peter Lang (30. September 2008)

Nach diversen Fehlversuchen,inclusive Abgang über den Lenker pack ichs jetzt endlich diese Legendäre Stufe ganz unten zu fahren. Das kannst du doch jetzt nicht einfach umdrehen,  ich bitte dich


----------



## Stallion (30. September 2008)

Bis zu der Stufe komm ich, aber die Stufe hoch das is doch schon schwer aber iwie geht das bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

